# Favourite Showjumping Horses so far



## Katikins (6 August 2012)

OK, which horses do you really like so far in the showjumping competition?  For me I think both Big Star and Tripple X are looking superb but I have a real soft spot for Itot du Chateau, he just so teeny and pingy and looks like he's having so much fun!

On another note, is it just me or do there seem to be a huge amount of riders in the showjumping who've change nationality?  It doesn't seem to be AS prevelant in the other sports but maybe that's because its just not mentioned as much... just seems to be rife in showjumping.  Please correct me if I'm wrong on this point.


----------



## jessdarcy (6 August 2012)

Big Star is the only one for me <3


----------



## forever young (6 August 2012)

Definately Big Star. Nick Skelton is fantastic.


----------

